# Equipo de sonido panasonic sa-ak411 sin audio



## maloy2010 (Sep 22, 2010)

tengo este equipo de sonido panasonic SA-AK411 con el problema que no tiene audio pero todo le funciona muy bien el prende normal y tambien se escucha por audifonos pero no por los parlantes, cual podra ser el problema si alguien me podria colaborar se les agradece.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

Debes revisar el circuito de proteccion, tal vez el relé no se está activando por alguna razon... comentame algo, que integrado usa ese equipo como salida de audio para orientarte mejor? si puedes sube una foto de la placa del amplificador. Saludos...


----------



## maloy2010 (Sep 22, 2010)

compañero te agradesco el aporte, mira el circuito integrado de audio que utiliza este es un RSN 315H42 aqui te muestro unas fotos de la placa y por fabor ayudame con esto. gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

me llama la atencion que no tenga relés de protección, eso significa que posiblemente sea el integrado, pero antes de tomar alguna conjetura has lo siguiente:

1) Busca señales las señales de audio que van al integrado y asegurate de que llegan a el.
2) Con un tester chequea los voltajes de alimentacion, si no me equivoco ese integrado se alimenta con +33, +24, -24, -33 -14 y una linea en AC
3) sigue la pista que lleva la señal de salida hacia los bornes de los parlantes.

Si pasas todas esas pruebas y aun asi no obtienes audio en la salida de los parlantes probablemente sea el integrado que esta dañado, saludos...!


----------



## nestorgaudier (Sep 30, 2010)

los equipos panasonic  por lo general cuando tienen las salidas de audio malas presentan la F61. ese aquipo lo que debe de terner es soldaduras frias a ( mi me ha pasado bastante) o que no le este llegando uno de los voltajes a la salida. verifica que los voltajes sean correctos y echale estaño a los que veas flojo por alli.


----------

